# Ford 6.8 Triton V10 solenoid/starter problem



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

After we drove through incredibly heavy rain from Calais down to the Somme two weeks ago, we arrived at the site & I switched the engine off to book in at reception. On trying to re-start, I got a gentle click when the starter should have engaged. It took about 15 turns of the key before it engaged.

This has continued, but the average number of key-turns has reduced to around 8 before the it turns over. The starter motor is not jammed.

The rain could be a co-incidence, but as it also affected the gas hot water controller for 24 hours until I dried it out (thanks, Dunc ), I am suspicious. I've opened the centre console in the cab but cannot see the starter or solenoid from there. As the ground it still wet, I've not yet crawled underneath.

Questions:-
1) Is this likely to be a bad contact
2) If so, which contact & how do I access it
3) If not, what might it be

Thanks,

Dougie.


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Hi 

Sounds like the starter motor solenoid contacts are on the way out.. 
Mine went last year, I fitted a new solenoid.


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

ScotJimland said:


> Sounds like the starter motor solenoid contacts are on the way out.. Mine went last year, I fitted a new solenoid.


Hi Jim,

Where's the best access point for it?

Dougie.


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Hi Dougie 

I'm not familiar with your engine but the starter motor is located on the bell housing at the rear of the engine, it should be visible from below. 

The solenoid is integral to the starter motor, I removed the solenoid and exchanged it for a reconditioned one from an auto electrical shop .. cost about £40 .


----------



## 102601 (Jan 23, 2007)

Had the same problem myself on Coachman Mirada. Same engine. The starter motor solenoid is separate. On mine located just in front of the right front mudguard strangely enough. Follow the main lead from the starter motor and you should find the solenoid.

Replaced mine with a UK specification Solenoid. Had to put a direct earth to it from the chassis.

Hope this helps


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi dougie starters have a solenoid mounted on the side which throws the pinon into the starter ring, at the end of its travel the solenoid makes a set of contacts which energises the starter itself. 

On some starters when you turn the key you energise the solenoid direct from the key, on others you energise a starter relay which then energises the solenoid. 

According to mike you have the second type, so it could be the starter relay or the contacts in the starter, if you put your hand on the starter and turn the key you should be able to feel whether the solenoid is being energised or not. you should be able to do this with the dog kennel off.

If you can't feel anything its the starter solenoid as mike said, if you can then its then its the contacts in the starter, and will have to be removed for repair.

Olley


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

A big thank you to all who have taken the trouble to reply. My friendly auto-leccy is coming out next week, & I'll furnish him with your comments.

Dougie.


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

asprn said:


> A big thank you to all who have taken the trouble to reply. My friendly auto-leccy is coming out next week, & I'll furnish him with your comments.
> 
> Dougie.


If I know leckys, he will say what do a bunch of geriatric m/homers know about starters. :lol: :lol:

Olley


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

olley said:


> If I know leckys, he will say what do a bunch of geriatric m/homers know about starters


If I know this lecky (which I do), he'll be grateful for small mercies. 8O

Dougie.


----------

